# H: orca and goblins w: high elf army swap



## Redbad (Jun 17, 2015)

I haveCurrent Scuplts
40 Orc Boyz w/ 2FC
1 Black Orc BSB on Boar
1 Shaman on Boar
1 Black Orc Big Boss on foot
1 Doom Diver (missing one of the Doom Divers)
4 Trolls (plastic, BFSP)
OOP Sclupts
170 Night Goblins (older multipose plastics), w/ 3FC
25 Night Goblins with bows (older multipose plastics)
4 Netters (OOP pewters)
3 Fantatics (OOP pewters)

I want a high elf army of similar size


----------

